# WTB: 3 Deffrollas + Chimera track



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm after a piece of the Chimera track (the one with 2 links).
The box i got was missing the piece. 

Also after 3 Ork Battlewagon Deffrolas, if anyone has some.

Cheers.


----------

